# new plants!



## youngslipper (May 6, 2015)

Here are some of my new and old plants

Paphiopedilum Leeanum
Paphiopedilum Ho Chi Minh
Paphiopedilum Maudiae
Paphiopedilum gratrixianum
Paphiopedilum Pinnochio
Paphiopedilum rotschildianum - two year old seedling
Paphiopedilum sanderianum - two year old seedling
Paphiopedilum concolor
Paphiopedilum argus
Paphiopedilum malipoense - two year old seedling
Phragmipedium Wossner super Grande
Phragmipedium Sedenii

I am planning to get six more phrags during the year and a mexipedium


----------



## eOrchids (May 6, 2015)

You got quite a collection going on there!


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2015)

That's a good start.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 6, 2015)

Good list....expecting flower photos soon!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2015)

Good looking list.


----------



## Marco (May 6, 2015)

Good bunch. Much better than mine. I don't even have any slippers!


----------



## youngslipper (May 8, 2015)

Here are those I am planning to get

Phrag pearcei
Phrag sorcerer's apprentice
Phrag schroderae-what is the bloom size
Phrag longifolium
Phrag besseae
Phrag caudatum

And maybe a phrag calurum and what are the blooms sizes as well


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 9, 2015)

Wow~ you are a big shopper.


----------



## ThePinkCucumber (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh if you find somebody in SA with a mexipedium for sale, please let me know! I struggled to overcome my impulse to steal it when I saw it at Afri Orchids, haha


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 29, 2015)

I already talked to Lourens and Tinus thet said both of them have a plant. ThEy grow very slow and might not have available soon they can import but it will cost you $100


----------



## ThePinkCucumber (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes, I knew the two of them have them. Lourens told us he's been waiting 17 years for it to bloom for him!! Ah, maybe one day, for a big birthday


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 29, 2015)

I am trying to resist the urge to buy one for $110 from some American vendors next year


----------



## ThePinkCucumber (Jun 29, 2015)

If it's next year and you won't resist, let me know - maybe by then my 'orchid jar' will be full enough and we can split the shipping


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 29, 2015)




----------

